# Alcohol and seniors



## Gael (Mar 13, 2014)

Do you take any alcoholic drinks? If not why, and if so has your drinking patterns changed as you've gotten older in anyway?

http://apt.rcpsych.org/content/12/3/173.full


----------



## Pam (Mar 13, 2014)

A couple of weeks ago I went to an 80th birthday and had a few drinks... along with good food, good company and a bit of dancing... but it's the first alcoholic drink I've had in about 7 or 8 years. Probably be a few years before I have another.


----------



## Gael (Mar 13, 2014)

Pam said:


> A couple of weeks ago I went to an 80th birthday and had a few drinks... along with good food, good company and a bit of dancing... but it's the first alcoholic drink I've had in about 7 or 8 years. Probably be a few years before I have another.



You have no problems!

Well, for me it's a matter of moderation. Alcoholism runs in the family and add to that, I now live in a country with a big drink culture.

I confine drinks to the weekend and even then, I have a small tolerance level or I get nauseous. Which may be a blessing considering my family history.

But I've seen a friend who passed away a few years ago here, develop an alcohol problem late in life. She had been married to an abusive man for many years and was kept under his control. When he died from alcoholism, it was like she got a get out of jail free card and proceeded to start drinking like teens do. She was in her 60s by then and I think she was trying to make up for lost time or something!

But it seems to be a significant problem for certain segements of the senior population when you read the article up there. And ironically at a time too when ones health should be guarded more then ever.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh dear,what am I becoming?

Can't smoke; can't drink; can't eat chocolate; and next week.....the care home......

Seriously; I do like my red wine; but I do have alcohol-free days, or weeks; and I only drink coffee late at night!

So there is no hope for me...may as well enjoy everything while I can...


----------



## Justme (Mar 13, 2014)

I drink a small (and I mean small) whisky each evening at about 8.45pm just before I go to bed. I rarely drink any other alcohol.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 13, 2014)

Stomach will not tolerate much alcohol these days, so I leave it alone. I used to love a cold beer, many in fact, but like I said, it isn't worth the problems it causes.

And Vivjen, you pretty much nailed it.:sentimental:


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 13, 2014)

I never did drink much and quit completely while still in my 20s after seeing what an ass my first wife made of herself when drinking. I said if there's any chance drinking could make me act that way, I want no part of it. I never had another drink of alcohol until I was 60.

Brooke, my current and best wife, was reading about the health benefits of red wine so we started drinking a half glass each evening. At first we had to mix it with 7up because we couldn't stand the taste. Now she is on meds that she can't have alcohol so I drink my 4 ounces or so alone.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 13, 2014)

I will drink a margarita occasionally and red wine occasionally..thats about it for me.


----------



## Gael (Mar 13, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Oh dear,what am I becoming?
> 
> Can't smoke; can't drink; can't eat chocolate; and next week.....the care home......
> 
> ...



You're smart, Viv. You're using common sense and balance and avoiding some nasty problems.
I think the principle of moderation is very valuable and it also prevents us from feeling so deprived that we go off the deep end as a result.


----------



## Gael (Mar 13, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I never did drink much and quit completely while still in my 20s after seeing what an ass my first wife made of herself when drinking. I said if there's any chance drinking could make me act that way, I want no part of it. I never had another drink of alcohol until I was 60.
> 
> Brooke, my current and best wife, was reading about the health benefits of red wine so we started drinking a half glass each evening. At first we had to mix it with 7up because we couldn't stand the taste. Now she is on meds that she can't have alcohol so I drink my 4 ounces or so alone.



By the way, you can get those antioxidents that they tout as the benefit of wine just from grape juice. Not the kick, but the vitamins.:grin:


----------



## Gael (Mar 13, 2014)

Justme said:


> I drink a small (and I mean small) whisky each evening at about 8.45pm just before I go to bed. I rarely drink any other alcohol.



Smart!


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 13, 2014)

Gael said:


> Do you take any alcoholic drinks? If not why, and if so has your drinking patterns changed as you've gotten older in anyway?
> 
> http://apt.rcpsych.org/content/12/3/173.full



I dont drink at all anymore,reason? it serves me no purpose.IMO


----------



## Gael (Mar 13, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> It it was close though, lol....I shudder when I think back to the things that I do remember doing.



Oh, we all have a shudder when we think back!artytime:


----------



## Gael (Mar 13, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> I dont drink at all anymore,reason? it serves me no purpose.IMO



Too many don't have that sort of rational outlook.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 13, 2014)

I drink one vodka+ club soda every evening because alcohol is a blood thinner and tastes a heck of a lot better than

an aspirin (also a blood thinner). I'm also a social drinker, having that same cocktail with friends at my club's bar, but never

more than TWO!  Gotsta drive home, ya know.   I'm not saying ONE word re;  my drinking pattern while I was serving in the military.


----------



## rt3 (Mar 13, 2014)

a roman walks into a bar, holds up two fingers, and says, "Five beers please".

Schroeder's cat walked into a bar and didn't


----------



## Gael (Mar 13, 2014)

Falcon said:


> I drink one vodka+ club soda every evening because alcohol is a blood thinner and tastes a heck of a lot better than
> 
> an aspirin (also a blood thinner). I'm also a social drinker, having that same cocktail with friends at my club's bar, but never
> 
> more than TWO!  Gotsta drive home, ya know.   I'm not saying ONE word re;  my drinking pattern while I was serving in the military.



You sound like you drink in moderation, always the best route. But driving even with just a couple of drinks under your belt is not wise.

There is no fool-proof way of drinking and staying under the limit. The amount of alcohol you would need to drink to be considered over the driving limit varies from person to person. It depends on: (4)


your weight
your gender (men tend to process alcohol faster than women)
your metabolism
your current stress levels
whether you've eaten recently
age (younger people tend to process alcohol more slowly
Even small amounts of alcohol can affect your ability to drive so the only safe advice is to avoid any alcohol if you are driving.


----------



## fredzu (Feb 12, 2015)

How do I introduce myself.
Fredzu


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 12, 2015)

fredzu said:


> How do I introduce myself.
> Fredzu



Go to the Introduction forum in this section and post a short introduction..


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 12, 2015)

https://www.seniorforums.com/forumdisplay.php/15-Introductions


----------



## pchrise (Feb 12, 2015)

I never ever touch the stuff and do not like food cooked with it.  Hate the smell.  Do not know many people that have never even had alcohol .


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 12, 2015)

Yes, I like to drink. Not a problem. The end.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 12, 2015)

pchrise said:


> I never ever touch the stuff and *do not like food cooked with it*.  Hate the smell.  Do not know many people that have never even had alcohol .




Now, food cooked with it is a whole different ball game, besides how many people don't like things like grapes the originator.  LOL.

One of my favorite dishes often cooked with wine, shrimp scampi, then you have beef burgundy, so many Italian and Asian dishes that incorporate wines into the cooking of the dish.  I'm salivating just thinking about some of them.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2015)

No ta....I hope you're not pushing alcohol on here..it's against the law to push hard liquor on an internet forum, punishable by being locked up for 7 straight days with only sour Rice milk and a a slice of green mouldy bread for company, so I'd be very careful if I was you :danger:


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2015)

'tis true April....I actually hate the tatse of alcohol...hate it...but I cook with it all the time, it makes such a difference when added to food during cooking.


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 12, 2015)

If God had not intended us to drink, then he would not have given us the brains to figure out how to make it.

So I guess I feel it is my duty to partake.   And think about how the politicians are always spouting about "jobs, jobs, jobs"  Think of all the jobs the industry supports!!

And many dont know me well yet, but just a warning, I dont treat many subject too seriously!


----------



## DoItMyself (Feb 12, 2015)

I have a glass or two of wine almost every evening.  I genuinely enjoy the complex flavors of the big reds and really enjoy discovering wines from smaller wineries in the US, as well as Italy.


----------



## pchrise (Feb 12, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> 'tis true April....I actually hate the tatse of alcohol...hate it...but I cook with it all the time, it makes such a difference when added to food during cooking.



That explains why I do not like those types of foods.  Nothing againts those that do, I like my food fresh, not fermented.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 12, 2015)

There should be a worldwide 20% discount on all alcohol for anyone over 60.


----------



## rporter610 (Feb 12, 2015)

I drink a glass of red wine a few times a week after seeing multiple medical studies published that say it's good for the heart.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 12, 2015)

Yes to all forms of alcohol - wine, beer, spirits - in moderation - but I have a very low tolerance and get tipsy fast - which would make me a cheap date, ha ha. I don't think it matters to me  whether or not wine is good for me, I would drink it anyway because I like it. There are other things that I can eat that are good for the heart - like garlic.  It is quite acceptable to smell garlic on people nowadays, since the chef cooking thing includes garlic in so many recipes.  So garlic and wine in my pasta sauce for a healthy heart. But I'm slightly off topic.


----------



## Kadee (Feb 12, 2015)

I have never drank, or smoked, I'm the eldest of eight children and seen way to much abuse and neglect as a result of parents drinking as a child, I declared from an early age never to touch anything stronger than Coke or lemonade 
My husband has a drink now and then and I don't mind him having it as long as he knows when to stop!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> There should be a worldwide 20% discount on all alcohol for anyone over 60.



I like that idea! My husband brews beer in the garage and it's really good. Mostly IPAs. We go to a chain restaurant pub here that offers a huge variety of ales and beers and changes often. The American IPAs are good! And low prices.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 13, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Yes to all forms of alcohol - wine, beer, spirits - in moderation - but I have a very low tolerance and get tipsy fast - which would make me a cheap date, ha ha. I don't think it matters to me  whether or not wine is good for me, I would drink it anyway because I like it. There are other things that I can eat that are good for the heart - like garlic.  It is quite acceptable to smell garlic on people nowadays, since the chef cooking thing includes garlic in so many recipes.  So garlic and wine in my pasta sauce for a healthy heart. But I'm slightly off topic.



I'm a cheap date as well although I've built up a tolerance for beer in the last few years....unfortunately as it has so many calories.


----------

